# Air Cylinders - A GOLD MINE FIND...



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Was out at a aerospace / military auction yesterday and bided on a pallet full of "used" air cylinders and actuators. Make a long story short, we ended up winning the auction and walked away with +400 cylinders and +50 actuators. At the shop, we found out ½ of them are brand new. They range from 1” to 27” travel. Got the whole pallet for $423.00 and some even had solenoids still attached.

So if some needs a specific cylinder, feel free to drop me a PM. If I have it, will sell it at $.20 per inch. Eg. 27" rod travel = $5.40, or 11" = $2.20. Not making money here, just sharing the find. (We only need about 50 of them and all the actuators). 

Now, how to build a large scary robot??? Or how to pneumatic my graveyard??? Or... ah, the list goes on and on...

graveyardmadness


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow GYM, heck of a good deal. Are they single or double acting? Got any specs on them?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

oo ooo oooo I wanna play!!!!!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

They are mixed. I plan to sort them out this weekend and get them inventoried. I already have six people on the list and will go down the list to fulifill orders. 

thanks
graveyardmadness


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

WoooHooo, I'm #6, looks like pneumatic props are heading my way, lol.


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Very righteous!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Army surplus rises from the long forgotten ashes of WW2, again, modern day! Yippie!
When the Savanna, Illinois army depot closed they autioned off (cheap, I heard) some surveilance cameras with a zillion lines of resolution, they were black & white pictures but had to be sensitive enough to see a whisp of smoke coming from a box of explosives 50 feet away!
The last incredible aution I attended I didn't have a warehouse or a fleet of semis to get anything!
They sold semi loads of props and building stuff from trade shows.
Some formica creations could have been all placed together and made one heck of a set for a movie with a spaceship interior in it.
But Gym has NO semi no warehouse.


----------



## putrid (Aug 18, 2002)

Totally great buy Graveyardmadness! Looking forward to seeing what you put together this year. Totally cool dude!

Auctions are COOL! Anyone who can go should go to auctions. A lot cheaper than yard sales.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

putrid said:


> Totally great buy Graveyardmadness! Looking forward to seeing what you put together this year. Totally cool dude!
> 
> Auctions are COOL! Anyone who can go should go to auctions. A lot cheaper than yard sales.


Yeah. That's why I like a certain online auction so much.


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Put me on the list!!!!
A couple of 27" and 14" if you have any left....

Thanks for sharing!!!

Dennis


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

What a find!! Woohoo!

My dad found ten used fog machines at a transfer station just a few days after Halloween. Most of them still work and he's a master electrician so I think it's safe to say they will all be working for next Halloween.


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

SouthernBelle said:


> What a find!! Woohoo!
> 
> My dad found ten used fog machines at a transfer station just a few days after Halloween. Most of them still work and he's a master electrician so I think it's safe to say they will all be working for next Halloween.


my husband used to work at a transfer station I remember those days.  Never knew what he'd come home with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Me too! 2 - 27" please! 
Thank you, Robert


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

*Count me in*

Put me on your list....Looking for 4 each of the 14", 4" stroke double acting (universal mount preference, but not required)


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for sharing you good fortune with everyone GraveyardMadness. If there are any 27"-ers left I'd like a couple. any mount at all preferably double acting.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay Folks,
I Have 20 People On The List. I Plan To Fill These Orders First, And Then I Will Make An Announcment Of What Is Remaining.

Thanks,
Graveyardmadness


----------



## maureenpr (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi, Please put me on your list for two 14", double mounting if possible.

thanks!!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

UPDATE: 
Manage to sort and log in the different type of cylinders this week-end. I will have the list out to all of you who PM over these past few weeks. The total count of available cylinders: 344. Range 1/2" to 32" Avg. range: 9". 

Sorry for the delay.

graveyardmadness


----------



## zeenon (Oct 28, 2005)

I think I speak for everyone when I say "Thank you for sharing your find with us!!!!".

Z


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, if theres any left can you send me a list?


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

no problem, I can wait. It will be worth it.
Thanks again


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Where are we at with this now? I'm #6 on the list and can't wait to have my turn at the offerings, lol. It's exciting to finally be getting into the world of pneumatics!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks
I apologize for this taking a lot longer than I original thought. Christmas, work, and some other issues are really making my schedules hectic. With that all being said, the cylinders are sorted and the list has been generated. As we were sorted, we came a cross a few cylinders that had the cylinder casing cracked. Because of this, we decided to test each one prior to shipping them out. To date, I am about half way through, and have 22 bad. One with a complete head casing break. 

And we came across 3 with stripped NPT threads. 

So, I need until after Xmas to complete this.

graveyardmadness


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Hey Graveyard, no hurry or pressure at all. I'm just overly excited as always, lol. Take care of family, work, and the holidays, and all will be well when it's done. Don't try to rush things, we all appreciate all of the effort you're going through, and there's tons of time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2006)

Graveyardmadness said:


> Folks
> I apologize for this taking a lot longer than I original thought. Christmas, work, and some other issues are really making my schedules hectic. With that all being said, the cylinders are sorted and the list has been generated. As we were sorted, we came a cross a few cylinders that had the cylinder casing cracked. Because of this, we decided to test each one prior to shipping them out. To date, I am about half way through, and have 22 bad. One with a complete head casing break.
> 
> And we came across 3 with stripped NPT threads.
> ...


Take your time bro! We all understand appreciate what your doing! 

If you want to chuck the ones with stripped threads in my box that'll be ok. I can tap 'em out. 

Thanks again!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

No Problem....If there are any left please add a couple of 27" long ones to my order.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow, you're really going out of your way Oct, I sure hope they told you that some might not be functional. Anyway, take your time and have a great Christmas!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Not forgotten (lots of messages). I know I have been a ghost...(Hehehe) in the back ground here. Xmas, starting a new business, rose parade and some other things.... List is completed and 48 cylinders are bad. Still have plenty to go around. After Xmas, I will be sending out the list to the first 5 individuals, and than, the next 5, and so on until the cylinders are gone. Again, look for this list to be sent via private message right after Xmas.

Graveyardmadness


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the work G.Y.M.! Maybe you mentioned it elsewhere but what float or part of the rose parade are you working on? Gonna be stalking George Lucas and ask him why his recent movies stink so much?


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

If you have a chance G.Y.M. I also would like to know which floats to watch for at the Rose parade. I think we all would. Have a great Holiday.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Under some agreements, we're not authorize to tell... but besure to shop at Trader's Joe and always some good deals at Macy... oh yeah, Bayer Advance is good for the roses... Honda makes a great car... and there are few others... For the record, there is a Star Wars float this year and those engineers...WOW!!! Ewoks... Storm Troopers... man... their costumes are awesome... and I want some of the weapons... regrettably, I wont be at the Rose Parade... I will be out in Death Valley drinking and soaking in a hot springs out there....


----------



## deveds2 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm definately interested in some'o dem cylinders.

Get'n a compressor for Christmas!

I'm not all hot air any more. heh


----------



## Dark Shadows (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd be interested in a couple 2 inch bore, 4 - 8 inch stroke cylinders with rear pivot mounts. Let me know,

Mike


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd be interested in a few 12 and 14 inch stroke cylinders.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay folks. Back in the office and finishing the list and checking it twice... finding out who has been naughty or nice... oh wait...

Cylinder list is being worked on now. Will be email out later this week. 

Lynn, I plan to box up your pirate stuff and get it out this week. Added a few surprises... arrr....

Bauton, controller board will be shipped out next week. How are the cannons working out for you?

Looking forward to sharing ideas and such... halloween is only 9 months away... 

graveyardmadness

P.S. Death Valley was a blast. Cold, Windy, and Rum kept flowing...


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks so much for the update. Can't wait for the list.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Graveyardmadness said:


> Looking forward to sharing ideas and such... halloween is only 9 months away...
> 
> graveyardmadness
> 
> ...


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

WOOT. This list was completed last night. I will be sending it out to the first five on the list tomorrow. They have three days to let me know what they want. After 3 days, I go to the next five and so on. I will be shipping the cylinders out every Friday. They are as is and there are no returns or warranty(s) (we inspected and tested everyone. We’re selling only those that work.) The selling price will be $.20 a foot plus shipping. Because of the response, I am only allowing 6 cylinders per individual. That way there is enough to go around (total available 185). If after the first round, I will resend the list again with the hope of exhausting inventory. 

Shipping will be UPS ground. I will shipping based on trust!!! That is to say, you want them, I will package them and ship them to you with the understanding you’re sending me a check or paying via paypal. I do this for I have never had a bad business experience with a follow haunter – never! So please keep this in mind. 

Thanks for you patience with this matter. Xmas and the holidays are over and now on to bigger and better things - HALLOWEEN 2007!!!

Graveyardmadness

P.S. No more private messages about this matter. I will include my regular email address. My box was full and I lost a few of the private messages. Luckily, I had them in an email message from this board.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't you mean $ .20 per inch?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

The_Caretaker said:


> Don't you mean $ .20 per inch?


I have two feet- so I'm only in for $.40! Sweet!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

DOH - $.20 per inch.

graveyardmadness


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Graveyard, please put me on the list. - thanks
-greg-


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi, Graveyard, Are you going to close the list of people on the list? How many are on your list now. I am in the first 5 and I was trying to tell if I will have a chance to come up again before they are all gone. You are the best. I just can't wait for the list but no pressure Ha Ha.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I relize that i'm jumping onto this band wagon late in the game but would you be willing to add me to your list. Not looking for any thing in paticular but i would like to get three of four.

Thanks and Happy New Year.


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

I've sent you a message and would like to be added to the list, if possible! I know it's late, but hey, worth a try!!! )


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

How goes the list, G.Y.M.? I thought I was pretty high up there but haven't heard a peep- not pressuring you but just curious!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,
My name is becoming mud here... I have the list and its ready to go. I just need to sit down and go through the messages and mail it out to those folks in order. The delay was I had some urgent business come up and had to leave the states (related to Halloween) to look at some products and molds. 

I am back and this is number 3 on my list of things to do today or tomorrow. 

Graveyardmadness


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Dang you have an interesting secret life! Rose parades, other country haunting... I think you're a FBI agent or something... Mr Mulder.... 

I at least can wait... just wanted to check in with you.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

Graveyardmadness,
I want your job
-gdg-


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

No... infact life is becoming very hectic. As some of you are aware, I am in full swing with starting a halloween prop business. During our discussions with procuring life size skeletons and stuff, we came across a defunc company that had several molds (plastic injection) of some pretty neat skulls and pumpkins. We flew out to this shop to check it out. We are currently in discussions to purchase the molds. It was too good of a deal to pass up .

List is done and now I am going through the messages and will be sending it out those first on the list by weeks end.

graveyardmadness


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Don't worry about it Grave. As long as you drop a line with an update from time to time I see no reason you can't take all the time you need. Just do what you have to do for you.
Thanks,


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

GREAT NEWS - I hired an office person to run the front office and to take on the tasks of supporting day to day operations. Her first task is to get this list off to all of you. So look for it shorly.

And I have an opening for an electronics engineering. Job to be posted on monster.com this week. In the Southern California area. 

We will be known as GYM Inc.. And lastly, the website will be up Feb. 24. And the product line online catalog, April 1, 2007. 

Thanks
graveyardmadness


----------



## BudMan (Jan 10, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing your products, been watching your stuff for awhile (would that be considered stalking!!!?). Big fan. By the way, are you updating your site for this past year. When I click on 2006, the previous year pops up with the aliens.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, the website will reflect the previous eight years of haunts to include the Big Fire of 2003 where all my props were destoryed. Basically, there will be two websites... graveyardmadness.com and then another website for the products. I hope to be able to offer discounts to those regular posters here. But right now, focus is on procurement of machinery, filling a few critical positions, securing contracts on halloween inventory items, and lastly, going into business full swing. 

Right now I am in discussions with a company out of Las Vegas on making prop building kits (rocking chair, bucky talking skull - 3 axis, bucky head and arm movement kit, building realistic cannons, and a few others. I think it would be cool to offer kits where one can build them and if they get in trouble, technical assistance will be available. 

It should be interesting... and I had no idea how much work it takes to get something like this off the ground...but its now off the ground; building secured, office spaces furnished, a few positions filled, and such...

graveyardmadness


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck on your endevour........ I'm envious. I would love to get into something creative. Oh well, my job pays the bills, with a little left over for the fun stuff.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah this sounds pretty cool. And I always get a kick out of entrepreneurship, especially when it revolves around Halloween!


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

HI, Has anyone gotten the list yet. I was to be number 5 on the list and I have not gotten the list. I just don't want to miss out.
Thanks and happy haunting


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

List....I don't need no stinkin list!!!!

No I have not seen the list either....right now I'm not even sure I'm on it????

I just got to be patient and wait for Gravemadness to come thru which I know he will.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you mean.... the NOC list?!?!? Could this cylinder thing all be an elaborate cover for some impossible mission?!?!?!?


----------



## gravedigger greg (Oct 25, 2006)

ya... he his building his customer list... we dont get cylinders but a discount on offshore buckys... second thought... I want to be FIRST on that list!


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

*Cylinder List*

Just checking in to see if any of the cylinders have started shipping yet or has the list been sent out??? I tried to send Graveyard madness a PM but his limit has been exceeded and cannot receive anymore messages.

I do understand his first priority is to get his new business afloat...but according to the pirate code " Any man that falls behind is left behind"


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Haven't heard a peep here either but starting a business can be rather demanding. Keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm afraid that office person that he hired to get the list out right away doesn't know how to take instruction. It is so hard to get good help. lOl. It's ok but it would be nice to get a quick update.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I'm # 6 and haven't heard anything yet either.


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Well it's the first of March so I thought I would see if anyone has heard of the list being sent yet. I sure hope we still get a chance on the cylinders. I am number 5 on the list.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,
Okay, yeah, I have really let this slip by. Things are finally settling down here at graveyardmadness; couple of CNC machines have been installed, office cubicles built,lots of stuff purchased, and some staff hired. In fact, this past week was the first time I got to stay around the house and place of business... enough about that. 

Time to get back to things here... the list is completed as with the inventory. I will concentrate on it in the middle of March. We're in the process of reorganizing the layout of the manufacturing floor. The cylinders are on a pallet somewhere on a shelf. 

I still have the list and such so it will stay the same...

Thanks,
Graveyardmadness


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the update. Look forward to getting the list. Good to hear your business is getting there.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay folks, today we found the cylinders. I started downloading the list and notice its not complete. Now... I thought I could go through the PM email notification to find out who requested cylinders. Regrettably, I only found 2 of the 6 missing. So with that, if I can get the first six people who PM first for the being on the list, please send me the response I sent you. I am still on target to get them out over the next few weeks. 

Great to have an office to work from and hallway that is now clear.  

Graveyardmadness


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Greencapt... I just voted for you man. I hope you get it. Man, almost tempted to rebuild the pirate ship again and everything else that went with it. Disneyland Pirate. WOW!!!

But were in full swing already for Halloween 2007. Horse Hearse is coming along great and tonight we wrapped up the mirror ghost/skeleton imagery (to get skeleton from the hearse down to the ground.)

Greencapt.. GOOD LUCK and I HOPE YOU GET IT!!!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Graveyardmadness said:


> Greencapt... I just voted for you man. I hope you get it. Man, almost tempted to rebuild the pirate ship again and everything else that went with it. Disneyland Pirate. WOW!!!
> 
> But were in full swing already for Halloween 2007. Horse Hearse is coming along great and tonight we wrapped up the mirror ghost/skeleton imagery (to get skeleton from the hearse down to the ground.)
> 
> Greencapt.. GOOD LUCK and I HOPE YOU GET IT!!!


Thanks GYM for the vote. Though I've been to Disney World here in Florida often, I've never made it to the original Disneyland so therefore have never seen the longer, original, two-drop POTC ride. So now if I win I get to go backstage! Whoo-hoo!!

Your projects for this year sound frakin' amazing- I can't wait to see pics.

I'm not sure where I fell on your list so I'll look for old emails and/or PMs.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Greencapt, 
I wish you the best and hope you get it. If you do make it out here, stop by the shop and we will show you mad house. I found out this evening its kind of spooky - I had to walk out to electronics assy area and the 12 skeletons hanging were moving back and fourth because of the A/C. Kind of eerie. 

Going to be crazy tomorrow and next week - have 8 real caskets coming in and we plan to age 3 three of them. We're going to leave them out with skeletons in them for we have the fire department coming Monday to do an inspection. I plan to record them as they go into that part of the building...

Graveyardmadness


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Graveyardmadness said:


> Greencapt,
> I wish you the best and hope you get it. If you do make it out here, stop by the shop and we will show you mad house. I found out this evening its kind of spooky - I had to walk out to electronics assy area and the 12 skeletons hanging were moving back and fourth because of the A/C. Kind of eerie.
> 
> Going to be crazy tomorrow and next week - have 8 real caskets coming in and we plan to age 3 three of them. We're going to leave them out with skeletons in them for we have the fire department coming Monday to do an inspection. I plan to record them as they go into that part of the building...
> ...


I didn't even think of that! Sweet! I'll let you know for sure if I am one of the winners as we'll be there for four days. I'd love to see your shop.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,
In the future, please use the following email address to reach me. My mail box here fills up very quickly and lose many PM. 

I can be reached at *forums* at *graveyardmadness* dot *com*

Thanks
Graveyardmadness


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Look for the list going out to you all Tuesday March 27. It will be sent out to the first 5 on the list and they have 5 days to respond. After, I will send it out to the next five, and so on and so on... 

Because of the delay, I will eat the shipping cost... but all will be shipped UPS ground - no exceptions (finally got an account open with them). 

Graveyardmadness


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Hi GYM, great news indeed! Stop worrying about the delays, lol, it's still a really nice thing you're doing for us. #6 here is just happy to finally get involved in pneumatics.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

GYM, Thanks for the update. Just checking to see if we still need to PM you about wanting to be on "THE LIST"


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks GarveyardMadness...Weather is getting nice again, time to move from the planning stage to building props!!! All your efforts here are greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 21, 2005)

Add me to the list I need a 25"+ travel"


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeappers... list (PDF FORMAT) is going out today to the first five. Please respond back to the email listed on the PM and do not reply to the PM. Very important!!! 

(Funny, I had to purchase two new BIMBA 1.75 BORE x 3.5" STROKE and they are not cheap... Laughing hard - I have none in inventory including the gold mine fine!!! Oh well, lets see what eBay has? Still need 8 more.)


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi I'm #5 on the list. I didn't get my list. Did anyone else get the list?


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

No List here....and i can't even find out what number I am???? I think I'm in the top 10???


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Okay folks, PM's went out to the first 10 on the list. Please read the PM and follow the instructions. I need you to reply to an email address and not PM back. 

Man - this is a lot harder than I thought... sorting through PM and REPLY's and such... and going all the way back to November 2006!!!! The individual we hired... well, I'm glad she quit!!!

For the others emailing and PM. I added you to the list and when it comes your time, I will let you know. But keep in mind, I think by the time I get to 25, it will mostly gone. Right now the list is at 52. 

Eerr...

graveyardmadness


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey GYM, What would you like us to do after receiving the inventory list? i.e. selecting which cyclinders, prices and how to pay.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Review the list and email me back with what you want. I will review what you want against the list and of those who else have placed their order (I will be going down the list in order). If avaiable, I will calculate the cost and email you back the total with payment instructions (mail a check or via paypal.)

I might add, I am going to do this each Monday morning and ship them out Wednesday via UPS ground.

Thanks
graveyardmadness


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks for the list. I can't wait for the cylinders. I have thought of a million uses for them now the problem is to decide on witch prop to make first. They will be assume.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

I e mailed you with my request, thanks a bunch man! I can imagine how much work this is turning out to be. Much appreciation!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

I got a rock.

errr, uhhhh... I mean some day my number will come up!


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Sent in my choices, wooooooooohoooooooooo
Thanks again GYM


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Gym,
My PM box was full, I didn't get your last message. Please e mail directly. Or I have cleared my box if you prefer. Thanks Robert


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

anyone heard anything about the cylinders?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

GYM: I was just wondering if the Fire Department like the skelly's in the coffins?
Good Luck with your New Business , IF I was still in Ca. I would be glad to work for you for FREE !! Love Ya Blinky


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

hotcars said:


> anyone heard anything about the cylinders?


Nope! I'm #10 I think and haven't heard anything since the name change message. We still have time, I just hope I don't miss it when my turn comes!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,
For those you that responded to the list I sent out, I have validated them and so far so good - you will get what you requested. They have already been sorted and tagged. As soon as I get in the office (May 9) I will concentrate on sending out the invoices (the average cost is around $18 and this includes shipping). 

gym


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

anybody got any updates on these??? Just want to make sure I haven't missed any new PM's or Emails.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,
WOW... I am back from New York and Chicago... At present, I am so far behind with orders (none late yet): 


All of you on the first round of sending out the list will get what you wanted. Give me a few more weeks to get things in normal mode here. 

gym


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Boy oh Boy GG: You make me wish I was still in S. cal. 
I would Love to work for you, I would do it for free ... just to be working on cool props.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

GYM...Any chance of getting these soon??? Many of my Props are depending on these cylinders, and although its only June time is running short for Halloween 2007.


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

I was wishing we would hear something soon.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

We're back on the list and will be in touch with those first 10 who we received their wish list. Cylinders are being pulled and will be mailed out shortly (next 10 days.) There will be no charge because of the delay. 

GYMM


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow! That's awfully generous of you GYM but I don't you need to go broke because we had to wait a little longer than anticipated. You shouldn't have to pay shipping on all those cyclinders either. While appreciate the offer I'm perfectly willing to pay the agreed upon price plus shipping and I would hope that the others would echo that sentiment.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. These past few months have been something of an adventure and both dirty and long...

The good news is we're fully operational and have started to build product; trashcan pop up prop, casket popup, talking crows, bucky 3axis talking skull, and the fogger ghost projector, along with a few others.

On top of that, were doing some custom work for a few individuals and these projects turned out to be something of a learning experience; the remote rocking chair (learned a lot about the dynamics of a rocking chair and its center of gravity), the singing wino quartet skeletons for a beverage company here in southern California (10 sets of 5 skeletons singing and drinking wine with the effect of wine running down into there chest cavity, and lastly, the fighting pirates.

And there are two individuals I owe props going back to October 2006; pirate stuff and making cannons work. I have not forgot about you and yes, were working on your items and you will be very impressed once we get them out. I can ensure you it will be to your homes by the end of this month!

Yesterday, I met with the team and we all agreed we need to get all these items out to everyone by month’s end. Everyone agreed… it was also agreed, because there were delays and few individuals had to go elsewhere and we feel very bad about that, were just going to ship them out at no cost. 

And it looks like this will be the first year I do not do a haunt at the house because of this new business and the long hours being spent there...

As we go live here shortly with our products and services; focus will be on supplying the highest quality product to our customers and meeting our customers evolving needs. Presently, were failing on “evolving needs.”

gym


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

I second Mr Unpleasant! No need to go that far. I'm sure we all can understand how busy you have been getting the new biz off of the ground. 
I do! Hell, I've been busy lately myself , just not building cool stuff like you're describing. Your original offer wasn't offered as a business transaction, but that of a haunter helping other haunters with a good price on cylinders. I say don't sweat it! What do I owe you?


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi again, I see your last message says that you ensure the cylinders will be out by the end of the month. I have not gotten mine. Was I missed? I sure hope not. Let me know if I was, please. I am going to have to order some if there is a problem so I can have my props ready for Halloween.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

How's this all going ? Just checking back.

thanks


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

anyone hear anything yet? Its getting closer to time for our props all the time.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

I have been working with GYM (Joel )and he assures me that my order has been sent, and is on its way... I expected it to show up yesterday, I will post again as soon as it shows up!!!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I heard today that my stuff will be out this weekend.... Didn't know it but GYM is being deployed.... going over seas. WOW.


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the updates


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

I got the same message. Let's put Joel in our prayers. I've asked his associate for Joel's mailing address over seas to possibly allow us to mail him while he is gone.

Lynn,
I think he sent the message to both of us. If you get my order by mistake can you PM me? I'll do the same. Then we can work on getting each others stuff.


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Hi all. Say, Halloweenguy did you get your cylindars that gym had in the mail to you yet or anyone else for that matter get theirs. It's going on a year now from when we first heard about them. I am starting to think I dreamed them.


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't heard anything from them since the private message from last week from gym's associate.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

hotcars said:


> Hi all. Say, Halloweenguy did you get your cylindars that gym had in the mail to you yet or anyone else for that matter get theirs. It's going on a year now from when we first heard about them. I am starting to think I dreamed them.


I think this post started in November 2006?

I Thought I might see them last friday...I was "less than correct" on that one!!!

I sent an email yesterday and got a reply form John today...here is the latest response

On 7/17/07, [email protected] <[email protected]> wrote:
> Dennis,
> I will send out another batch this afternoon. Reviewing Joel's records, I think he may have doubled shipped some items to a few individuals. I will have a tracking number for you tomorrow with this new package.
> 
> I apologize for this and I can only tell you things are starting to improve.
> 
> John - for Joel
>


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks halloweenguy. I just got an email from John and he will help me with my request. I will post progress.


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

I was #5 or 6 on the list. Sent in my request ages ago when we got the availability list, and never heard another word about them.


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

Vlad, try emailing John at the email on the third post up from this. I did and he had me send my request in again. That may be the way to be sure they still have your list. Good luck. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

vlad, did you get ahold of John? Have you gotten yours yet? I havn't heard anything more. 
Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## Vlad (Nov 2, 2003)

Honestly HC, I didn't try. I had been hoping to get them for our NJ make and take group, but time is too short now, and since no one says they've received them, I've had to switch projects.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

Update...I got most of my order last week....The rest should be on the way and arriving soon.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Does anyone have a phone # for John who is filling in for Joel. Thanks


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I was supposed to get my stuff the last couple weeks of July. Still haven't !
I was gone for a couple weeks on vacation so I was just checking back to see whats came of all this...

I know you have to be getting tired of this thread but its been the best way for me to try to keep in touch and see where this is all going.

I am about ready to give up on it.... I keep telling people that I should get it soon, but now they just look at me like Im imagining things.

I don't have a phone number for anyone there.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

On behalf of GYM I want too first apologize. A few major things came about these past 3 months that have brought GYM to a halt and all efforts and resources were but forth to handle them;

The owner of Graveyardmadness is no longer in control of GYM. He still owes it, but is no longer in control for the time being. His army reserve unit was activitated and him with it. I will not go into this further so please do not ask. 

Early in July we got hit with a lawsuit regarding copyright infringement. We're currently handling it per our attorney instructions. As it stands now, several of our high end pneumatic props are not being shipped. We know for a fact no one here has ordered one. Notification by our attorney has already been sent out to those that ordered them with a full refund. This crippled our financial well being but we’re recovering. 

And lastly, we know many of you have been dependant on these cylinders for props. I have the list here on my desk and ask that you please send me an email directly, john at graveyardmadness dot com of what you need for your immediate needs. Do not post here. I will work on getting these out over the next two weeks. 

Lynn, and Bautton, I will get your items out NEXT week; cannon firing system and a ship helm wheel. 

I will not answer questions on this forum. If you want to get ahold of me, please use john at graveyardmadness dot com.

Regards!
John


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Everyone,

I e-mailed John today, which prompted his response above. He returned my e-mail very quickly. He hadn't sent my stuff to me yet, as he did not have my shipping address. This might be the case for a few of you also, so it most likely would be worth sending him an e-mail at the address he supplied.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## hotcars (Jul 4, 2004)

I tried to send an email to John via the graveyardmadness.com .. I found the web site but the site email is not going through. I sent an email to John a few weeks ago but never got anything back to confirm they got it. Does anyone have a phone number for them? If you do please send me a message. Has anyone else gotten their cylinders? I am out of ideas. I have never had this much trouble from anyone on the forum before. Everyone on the forum has alway been up front and very helpful. This long drown out thing is just to bad.


----------



## 22ndStHorror (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW! What an awesome find!


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

Folks,
I am writing to you all to give you an update on the air cylinders and my promises too you all. First, I want to apologize for the long delay with answering and in no way was this a joke or anything else "evil." My intentions were to pass along this great find, but at last, it never came about with the exception of too a few of you.

As most of you are aware I took the leap of going into business for myself. Although it was shaky at first, we manage to get it off the ground and make some props. All of us were putting in long hours of 60-80 hours a week. 

In April I was hit with the first lawsuit by the means of "cease and deceased" letter from an attorney representing a prop building company in Florida. They stated our prop pneumatic system matched their design. We fought this case and won, but it took a large sum of money to do so. I would find out later we bidded and won on a contract they wanted. 

In June, we shipped out 20 Trash Can Pop Up props to a company in Texas. A month later, we get hit with a letter from an attorney indicating he represents a client that was injured by this prop. I can't get into details about it for its still pending. But I will say this; if the idiot would read the instruction manual and heed to the warning labels placed on the prop...well, enough said.

And lastly, May I received orders for deployment. So we were in change over mode with one of the partners taking over the day to day operations. July I did training in the states and finally in early August was in the Middle East. The good news is I returned back home in Sept. 2007.

In July, I instructed the two partners to only concentrate on fulfilling current orders and ignoring the give aways. And not to take any new orders. They completed the last of the orders mid August and closed the doors of the shop. And it has been in this state since. John attempted to mail out some cylinders but I told him not too. I regret making these decisions. WE did the last of the give aways were mailed out this week. But not the cylinders. More about that later. 

What is going to happen with GYM; I have a building with machinery in it and over $100K in inventory. We have a website that is done (not posted) and a product line of over 35 props we can build. More then likely it will not go anywhere. Prop building is no longer a venture we want too take. And any future prop building will be for personal use only. 

Sorry for the long winded history, but it brings me to now. 

I have the email addresses and address of those I owe cylinders too. As I don’t want to leave under bad terms and want to make this right, I will be sending out something to all of you. What it will be, it will be related to Halloween. I will be mailing these out after the first of the year 2008. 

So what of the cylinders – they are currently sitting on a shelf at the shop and will stay there and only be used for R/D work in the lab. Over the months we have discovered some of these cylinders were exposed too some nasty stuff or hold hidden dangers (rod worn out, cylinder is cracked and not detectable). And one of our goals when we first started this venture was to never use or sell used material or hardware with building our props. 

Again, I apologize for the long delay and not getting back to you sooner. Hopefully I can turn this around and make it right!!!

As for now, I am going to stay low here and just read the great posts. 

Respectfully,
Gym_ghost / Graveyardmadness


----------



## bauton (Jul 29, 2006)

Great talking to you last night. Sorry to hear about your business difficulties. It's a wonder anyone can get any thing done now a days.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, its so sad that talented people have such a difficult time doing what the want to do.
I'm so sorry to hear that its all on a back burner. Just dont loose the SPIRIT ! And I would like to continue to see your work posted here on the forum...... as inspiration to the rest of us. Something to strive towards.


----------



## dadgonemad (Oct 4, 2005)

GYM, 

I'm so sorry to hear that you're no longer pursuing the prop building business. It's a shame that there are gold-diggers out there who refuse to take personal responsibilty for their own stupidity, and resort to lawsuits instead. 

I hope that this hasn't spoiled the fun of prop building for you, as we all enjoy your creativity and expertise. 

Best wishes, and thanks for serving our country.

-dgm


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Welcome back GYM! Sorry to hear that you've been dragged through the wringer. I hate lawyers willing to sell their souls for a frivolous lawsuit. I have no doubt that you'll get through this mess and coming out shinin'. Good luck in the future and don't let this ruin Halloween for ya!

Robert


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, welcome back! No worries!
Your trash can pop ups must be the one I heard about in a Tamp, Florida store.
Someone called me and told me they had seen one in a store. Which is rare!
Any way, Happy Halloween, may it be a fun, stress free one for ya!


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

GYM, after reading your post I felt sick to my stomic. After talking with you and hearing your ideas for new and improved props I thought for sure you would have a business that would bring Halloween props to a new level. Some of the prop ideas you told me were just amazing. I am so sorry that things have led you to this direction. I hope something will change that will let you continue in the prop business that you do so well. Rick


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Why is it the stupid ones that make it harder for everyone else. Sorry to hear about the bad bit of luck GYM. I hope everything works out.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Here's what you do*

Hey GYM, 

No worries man! 

You know, I started out as a home haunter, then I began working for one of the largest haunts in the country. I started out there doing basic stuff, now I am in the middle of a massive haunt with dozens of animatronics, and responsible for keeping them up and running. Each year, the serious trek begins in July, and September and October are months that are fast and furious. There is so much to do, and there I am cursing myself as to why I didn't do some of this in February!!! 

And sometimes, just sometimes, I want to curl up in the bushes in the front of my house on a Halloween night and just get back to scaring the local kids. They are what fueled my obsession. Sometimes we take things so far in life, and we feel like we must take that next step, and it all goes horribly wrong. At that point, you just want to wipe your face of it completely. Don't give up on your passion!

So, go do whatever it was that got you into the spirit of haunting. Sometimes I feel that way, even as much fun as I have doing what I do, being praised by your friends and coworkers as the 'Halloween freak' that I have been for many years now. 

Get a simple prop, tuck it away in the bushes, throw some 99-cent cobwebs onto your porch, and just have fun scaring. Don't think of it as a 'lost' year, just think of it as reconnecting with your passion. 

After all, it might just be another scare for you, but for that little kid who pees his pants, he'll remember you forever...


----------

